# Violet



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I want to ask if you would keep Violet in your thoughts and prayers. She goes in tomorrow morning for her dental. I also found a tiny bump on her side. It's very small, the same color of her skin, and is smooth. Once I found it, it took me forever to find it again. I want the vet to take a look at it as well. (I know she's not a Maltese, but she's my baby!) LOL! 

I'm not really worried just a little anxious!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Deb I will keep Violet and you in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck little girl.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm sure Violet will be just fine, but we all worry at dental time. Will keep her in my prayers. Puddin used to get those little bumps too but they were nothing in her case. They are like little flesh colored moles.

I love Yorkies too, Deb, used to have 3 of them.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Will definitely keep Violet in our thoughts!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending lot of love to Violet! :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Will keep precious Violet in my prayers. How old is she now? I'm sure the bump is just one of those warty things they get as they age.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Deb, Snuggles our Yorkie has a couple of little bumps on her as well and they don't seem to be bothering her. But you can be sure I will keep Violet in my thoughts and Prayers for tomorrow's Dental and visit to the Vet. As a matter of fact, when Snuggles had her last Dental just a few months ago (she is 15 years old) she had a cyst removed and a Dental and did very well.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, of course, sweet Violet will be in my thoughts and prayers. I am sure she will do well.

I just had Snowball checked for a little tiny bump, the color of his skin, and thank goodness, it's just a little mole.

Hugs for you and Violet.:wub::wub:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Will be praying for Violet.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Sending prayers for Violet. Dentals are really hard on both dogs and humans. Will be praying for a nice ~~ as pain free as possible ~~ dental and a quick recovery. Praying too that the tiny bump is totally benign and nothing to worry about.
Hugs to Violet and mommy!!!!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

My love and prayers are with the both of you


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sending love and good thoughts to dear, sweet Violet. :tender:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Will keep precious Violet in my prayers. How old is she now? I'm sure the bump is just one of those warty things they get as they age.


Violet is 4. My past Yorkies had warts as they got older, but this looks more like a mole. I'm praying it's nothing.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We will keep Violet in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Wishing Violet good luck with her dental and 'bump check'.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I'll be keeping Violet in my thoughts and prayers. Hope the dental goes well...we're probably getting one this month...and that the bump is nothing. Maybe it's just a harmless cyst.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie, I will be praying for little Violet, I just love her name


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Violets exam and dental tomorrow.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers for Violet today.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Debbie I am praying for Miss. Violet today.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She's at vet now. Violet Loves to eat!! I felt so bad that she couldn't eat her breakfast this morning. I put her upstairs while the others were eating. When she came down, she kept looking at me, as to say"Where's my breakfast mom?" 
I'm waiting for them to call around noon.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Hoping everything goes well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of Violet today and praying for a good dental. Keep us posted, Debbie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking of sweet Violet.:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

You got it!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of little Violet. :wub:

How are you holding up Deb? It is a good thing you have Dewey and the gang and all those sweet little babies to keep you busy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checkin in on Violet :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just got a call from the vet. Violet!'s done and is waking up now. Her teeth were nice and tight, just scraped and cleaned them. Her blood work was great. The little bump was a small cyst , they removed it as well. I can pick her up around 3:00. 
Whew! Ii'm glad it's over!! 
Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear all went well. :chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just saw this, glad its all over and everything went well! Hugs to sleepy Violet when she gets home


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad to hear all is well


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Great news, Debbie. So happy. :aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad all went well.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Good news!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Good news. I know you can't wait to see her.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She's home and is starved!!! She looks great, running around playing with the other three. 
It's funny, she's not the noisy one, but all day long, since she's been gone, the others have been very quiet and even withdrawn. They must of really missed their mama! Violet!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad she is home.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They all must have missed her! Glad she is home and well!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awwww Violet honey I'm so glad your ok:wub:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad it's over and all is well for Violet.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

So happy that your Violet is done & recuperating! Glad to hear all went well!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Just checking in and happy to see that Violet did well and is already home with you.

Hope she recovers quickly and isn't too sore from it all! Hugs to your pack of cuties!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Just checking in and happy to see that Violet did well and is already home with you.
> 
> Hope she recovers quickly and isn't too sore from it all! Hugs to your pack of cuties!


She didn't have to have any teeth pulled, so she's acting very much like her self. Boy are her teeth white!! Just like a puppy! 
Thanks for everyone's thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, I am so happy for you and Violet! And, it's great to hear she recovered so fast! Yay!:chili:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad Violet is OK. These guys and gals sure worry you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad Violet is ok and it was a cysts and not anything worse... now she needs some treats!


----------

